# Galco Holster Question...



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought a *G30 with rail* and want to use it as my summer CCW gun. I am wanting a simple, leather/pleather IWB holster, similar to my Galco Summer Comfort for my USPc... small and simple. The "U.S.A. ULTIMATE SECOND AMENDMENT" from Galco looks right up my alley, but their site shows it fitting the G30 without the rail and not the G30 with rail. I would think I could make it work, maybe?. Anyone know for sure?

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG2.asp

The Summer Comfort I use, very simple and small and easy. I'd order one for the Glock but they don't make one.










And yes, Beefy I tried calling Bill but he was out of the office. 

Desantis makes something similar to what I am looking for but they're all out of stock.










Open to other suggestions


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Does Galco make Royal Guard model to fit your gun? It's a bit expensive, but a great holster.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL!!

You read my mind. As I was reading I was thinking: "Bill will have the answer to your questions"

:mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Todd said:


> Does Galco make Royal Guard model to fit your gun? It's a bit expensive, but a great holster.


No, they don't. That's basically exactly what I am looking for, too.

Anyone know if this will work with the G30+rail?
http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=GEWB158&src=tpCtg

I am surprised how little holster support there is for this gun. :-/


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I have several Galco holster, all great products. Recently though, I ordered a Kirkpatrick Leather holster for IWB carry. Let me just say that the quality is great and they form fit their holsters to the weapon you specify. That may be an option for you considering you want the railed version of your pistol to fit well. Check out their Hidden Defense holster. I've really enjoyed mine.

Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Zhur...I checked out your link. Do these holsters have a reinforced opening for ease of reholster? 

Bob


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The linked page says they are reinforced Bob.
Good looking stuff.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks TOF...I must have missed it. I prefer the leather tab that goes on the skin side. I normally don't wear an undershirt, especially when wearing just a t shirt, and the safety/grip/whatever tends to chafe quickly without it. The Summer Comfort lacks that tab. Thanks again.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The one I bought does, and it should say on the details of each holster. I looked at a couple of theirs, one for OWB for my H&K.

The IWB I bought, I wore around the house without the gun in it on purpose to see if it'd start to collapse, and after about 4 hours, it remained open just as much as when I bought it. The sweat guard did fold over a little (as I'm carrying a little extra weight), but once the gun was put back in it, I had no issues. Reholstering is easy. The Hidden Defense one I bought does have quite a bit of a cant to it, but that really helps to conceal the pistol. It didn't take long to get used to it. Retention is decent. I wouldn't roll around in the dirt with it, but everyday motion, and light running did not bouce it out of the holster. I even ran on the treadmill for about 10 minutes with it in place. The only reason I stopped was because I started to get sweaty and didn't want to muck it up. It did rub a little thru my tucked in t-shirt where the sweat guard is, but that happens with pretty much any IWB holster I've tried. The snaps and loops work great. I've yet to see them come undone. I'm using a *Galco SB5 1 3/4"* belt with it and it's stable as a rock. The offset on the loops really distribute the weight and keep the holster thin enough to wear with Khaki's and a polo shirt.

Delivery was ahead of their 4-6 week schedule. Pricing is decent, workmanship was worth the money. I'll probably order a different one from them for the H&K (OWB) soon.

Zhur

BTW.. The Galco belt is top knotch! Buy one, you won't regret it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Zhur...I've ordered a Galco CSB-7 belt for holster use. Just waiting for it to get here. Probably tomorrow (at the earliest) before it arrives.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the Gould 810 Inside Pants Holster. It works really well. I've had mine a little over a year and a half I think. It's worth looking at.

Another link to the 810


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, I saw that one... called them up and they said it wouldn't work with the G30 + rail.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well for those who are wondering, I took a gamble and ordered the Ultimate Second Amendment, even though it doesn't specify it will fit a G30 w/ rail. Once it came in I worked it a little and slide the gun in and out a bunch of times and let the gun sit in it overnight. Good news is it works just fine. I've carried the gun for a few days now and it's very comfortable and perfectly concealed under a t-shirt (hell, went to see my folks yesterday... we went to WalMart and took the dog for a walk and they had no idea the whole time). Round count is now a flawless 350 so it's safe to say she's broken in and worthy of the name 'sidearm.' I love it when a plan works out. Score!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm glad it all worked out for you! :smt023


----------

